# Nagrywarka dvd pod linuxem

## fotografik12

Hi!

Kupiłem ostatnio nagrywarkę dvd, ale linux mi jej nie wykrywa, ani nie mogę przeglądać płyt dvd, ani ich nagrywać..

Jak ją dodać do urządzeń?

mam genkernela..

----------

## psycepa

kabelkiem, do plyty glownej, 

sprawdzic czy system widzi ja jako cdrom

```

emerge k3b

```

albo siakis konsolowy program 

i nagrywac

--edit--

tak nawiasem mowiac...montujesz plyty przed proba przegladania ?

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Psycepa chyba chciał Ci powiedzieć, że podałeś za mało danych. Nawet nie napisałej jaki to model nagrywarki, jak jest podłączona, czy Windows ją wykrywa itd.

----------

## psycepa

 :Wink:  taaa chcialem  :Wink: 

----------

## fotografik12

windows ja wykrywa, model to LG Super Multi DVD/CD Rewriter ( GSA - 4166 B ), bez żadnych sterowników...

A co do k3b, to podczas emerge k3b wyskakuje:

```

mkdir .libs

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/../../..//libGL.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[3]: *** [lqtplay] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libquicktime-0.9.7-r1/work/libquicktime-0.9.7/utils'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libquicktime-0.9.7-r1/work/libquicktime-0.9.7/utils'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libquicktime-0.9.7-r1/work/libquicktime-0.9.7'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/libquicktime-0.9.7-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 63, Exitcode 2

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

no nie wiem co robić

----------

## psycepa

najlepiej by bylo jakbys nauczyl sie korzystac z wyszukiwarki forum

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-426194-highlight-libgl+la+valid+libtool+archive.html

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *fotografik12 wrote:*   

> windows ja wykrywa, model to LG Super Multi DVD/CD Rewriter ( GSA - 4166 B ), bez żadnych sterowników...

 

Dopisałeś nowe urządzenie do /etc/fstab

?

----------

## psycepa

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tak nawiasem mowiac...montujesz plyty przed proba przegladania ?

 

 :Wink: 

chyba glebe zalicze jesli sie okaze ze nie montujel  :Razz: 

----------

## fotografik12

no to gleba  :Razz: 

jak to podmontować? 

to nie jest w końcu cd-rom

----------

## chojny

 *fotografik12 wrote:*   

> no to gleba 
> 
> jak to podmontować? 
> 
> to nie jest w końcu cd-rom

 

nie? a co to jest pudelko czekoladek?

czy cd-rw to nie "to samo" co cd-rom? tak samo jest z dvd, urzadzenie moze sie roznic (dla Ciebie jest wazne ze moze zapisywac i odczytywac dodatkowo dvd) ale sposob dzialania (ogolny) jest taki sam. podmountowuje sie tak samo

----------

## argasek

Nie słuchaj ich. Skorzystaj z instrukcji w mojej sygnaturce. ;]

----------

## chojny

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Nie słuchaj ich. Skorzystaj z instrukcji w mojej sygnaturce. ;]

 

ja tam wole cat /dev/urandom > /dev/hda  :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

Przeraża mnie fundamentalna niewiedza fotografika. Proponuję Ci (bez urazy) znalezienie sobie jakiegoś przewodnika po Linuksie w formie książkowej bądź on-line. Kiedy będziesz go miał za sobą, przeczytaj jeszcze raz, tym razem dokładnie. Wtedy nie będziesz miał takich problemów, a jeśli z jakimś nadal nie będziesz mógł sobie poradzić, to na pewno z chęcią Ci pomożemy. Dobrze mówię?

----------

## chojny

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Przeraża mnie fundamentalna niewiedza fotografika. Proponuję Ci (bez urazy) znalezienie sobie jakiegoś przewodnika po Linuksie w formie książkowej bądź on-line. Kiedy będziesz go miał za sobą, przeczytaj jeszcze raz, tym razem dokładnie. Wtedy nie będziesz miał takich problemów, a jeśli z jakimś nadal nie będziesz mógł sobie poradzić, to na pewno z chęcią Ci pomożemy. Dobrze mówię?

 

jak najbardziej;)

wiedza o sprzecie tez by sie przydala;)

----------

## Radioaktywny

Dodaj urządzenie do /etc/fstab np:

```
dev/cdroms/cdrom1     /mnt/dvd        auto            noauto,user
```

i normalnie możesz montowac napęd dvd po włozeniu do niego płyty:

```
mount /mnt/dvd
```

Oczywiście przedtem musisz założyć punkt montowania:

```
mkdir /mnt/dvd
```

To wszystko to są przykłady. U ciebie zamiast "/dev/cdroms/cdrom1 " może być np.: "/dev/hdd", aler przeważnie jest "/dev/cdroms/cdrom...cos tam"

----------

## fotografik12

oki, tylko że nagrywarka jest u mnie drugim napędem, pierwszym jest cd-rom, czy to wpływa na dev/cdroms/cdrom1 ?

bo chyba wtedy powinno być cdrom2, źle myślę?

----------

## Gogiel

 *fotografik12 wrote:*   

> oki, tylko że nagrywarka jest u mnie drugim napędem, pierwszym jest cd-rom, czy to wpływa na dev/cdroms/cdrom1 ?
> 
> bo chyba wtedy powinno być cdrom2, źle myślę?

 

Liczenie zaczyna sie od 0. 

Czy nagrywarka jest wykryta mozesz sprawdzic za pomoca 

```
dmesg|grep DVD
```

Jesli chodzi o montowanie to musisz miec wkompilowane w kernel odpowiednie opcje, lubzaladowac odpowiednie moduly.

Do nagrywania nie montuje sie plyt. Plyty montuje sie tytlko, jezeli chcemy odczytac z nich dane, a NIE zapisywac.

Co do wypalania plyt to najlepiej skompilowac program K3B, on powinien sam wykryc nagrywarke.

----------

## psycepa

koledzy maja racje

polecam np strone http://newbie.linux.pl

jest tam sporo artykulow n/t linuxa dla poczatkujacych

polecam lekture manuali, z nich naprawde duzo mozna sie dowiedziec

guzik szukaj na forum tez jest bardzo przydatny

eh no i zaliczylem glebe

fotografik, a nie miales ty przypadkiem wczesniej xywy kadu :Twisted Evil: ??

----------

## BeteNoire

Pierwsze co bym zrobił po podłączeniu nowego napędu w postaci dvd-rw to uświadomił sobie jakie właściwie urządzenie dodałem. U mnie dvd-rw to secondary master, a więc hdc. No to sprawdzamy:

```
ls -l /dev/dvd[TAB][TAB]

dvd    dvdrw

ls -l /dev/dvd

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 sty 26  2006 /dev/dvd -> hdc

ls -l /dev/cdr[TAB][TAB]

cdrom  cdrw

ls -l /dev/cdrw

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 sty 26  2006 /dev/cdrw -> hdc
```

I wszystko jasne, prawda?

----------

## Raku

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> fotografik, a nie miales ty przypadkiem wczesniej xywy kadu??

 

moim zdaniem to albo rodzina, albo tego samego listonosza mają   :Twisted Evil: 

IMO temat do zamknięcia, kasacji, a nick fotografik12 do zbanowania   :Cool: 

----------

## psycepa

e dac mu szanse ? sam nie wiem ...

IMHO temat do rozstrzygniecia przez modow

ja bym dal pierwsze powazne ostrzezenie...

po drugim ban  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nelchael

Problem nie jest "Gentoo specific" tylko "n00b specific" - zapoznaj sie z podstawami Linuksa, wtedy zapraszamy ponownie.

1st warning. EOT. MHS.

----------

